
Show HN: what's the smartest way to sell this? - akindolu
http://www.getbecky.com
======
akindolu
My friend and I(from Nigeria) built 'Becky' which is typically an event
aggregation and social discovery app. running on Blackberry. To be honest, we
are out of cash since we are bootstraping. I will love to get any advice on
what may be the best way to launch an app. like this. We are the first of our
kind here.

Noting we are launching in extreme cases of zero dollar funding.

Thanks.

